# Gamer-Notebook bis 1000 Euro



## Der Bruder (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich suche einen Gamer-Laptop bis zu 1000 Euro

Ich weiß, dass ich für dieses Geld keinen Hochleistungs-Teil bekomme, und ich weiß auch, dass ich ein Desktop PC besser ist um zu spielen...
Also spart euch bitte solche Posts.

Was er können sollte:
-Moderne Spiele spielbar wiedergeben, z.B. Starcraft 2
-Videobearbeitung sollte auch möglich sein.
-Wenns geht, eine möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was im Moment bei den Laptops dieser Preislage geht. Deshalb brauche ich eure Hilfe. (ich bin KEIN PC-Laie, der keine Begriffe versteht)

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

mfg Der Bruder


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2010)

In 17 Zoll wäre da maximal eine mobile AMD 5850 drin, die hat aber nur den Namen mit der Desktop-Variante gemeinsam. 

So was wie BF BC2, MW2, Mafia usw. geht da in hoch mit um die 40-45 FPS. SC2 mit 35. Siehe hier: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  Achtung: die unter 1000€ ist eine mit GDDR3, das sind bei den Benches - wenn es zwei Werte gibt - dann die schlechteren. Die besseren sind mit GDDR5, solche Notebooks wären aber deutlich teurer.

Hier: Acer Aspire 7745G-5454G50BNks (LX.PUP02.092/LX.PUP02.157) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  und hier Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G64Bnks (LX.PUP02.171) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Unter 17 Zoll gibt es da maximal eine mobile AMD 5650 oder 5730, die sind fast gleich. Da kannst Du ca. sagen, dass die das in mittel schafft, was die mobile 5850 in hoch schafft, siehe hier: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Wegen des Akkus: selbst mit nur OfficeLast sind da selten mehr als 2 Stunden drin. Das eine 17-Zoll-Acer hat - wenn Du auf die onboardKarte umschaltest und nix besonderes damit machst, in einem test allerdings sogar über 10 Std geschafft.


In 15.6 Zoll gibt es da die acer timeline, die haben eine sehr gute Akkulaufzeit trotz der 5650: 5650 timeline in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten gibt es sehr viele mit ner 5650 bis 1000€: 5650 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  Toshiba ist da auch ganz gut.


FALLS Du aber nicht unbedingt auch mobil spielen willst, kann man auch den PC für 400€ nachrüsten und ein Office-Book fürs Videoediting für 500-600€ holen, dann hättest Du am PC ne bessere Spielepower als mit nem 1000€ Notebook.


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei Geizhals.at kannst Du ganz gut vorselektieren, hier mal ein Beispiel: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&bpmax=1000&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=artikel&xf=27_4~12_4096~29_Core+i5~29_Core+i7~29_Phenom+II~884_ATI+%28dediziert%29~884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29~27_3.
Zum Vergleich der mobilen Komponenten s. hier:


Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste
Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste
Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig?


----------



## Der Bruder (12. Oktober 2010)

danke für eure antworten... die nächsten stunden (bis halb 3) werde ich nutzen, um mir eure empfolenen notebooks anzusehen

danke schonmal

p.s . ich komm dann wahrscheinlich mit weiteren fragen


----------



## Der Bruder (12. Oktober 2010)

schon die erste frage
ich werd aus diesem vergleich nicht schlau

Dort sind 2 Notbooks mit den selben Hardwareteilen, außer der Festplatte.
Der eine Laptop hat 750 gb, der andere 500 gb.
Aber es ist der selbe Preis
gibt es einen unterschied, den ich nicht feststelle, oder ist das mit 500 gb ein auslaufmodel?

Produktvergleich Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820TG-5454G50Mnks, Windows 7 Home Premium, Bluetooth 3.0 (LX.PTN02.276), Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820TG-5464G75Mnks (LX.PTN02.319) bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

Das mir der 750er ist wohl der nachfolger, das andere gibt es ja auch nur noch bei 3 Shops. Vermutlich ist das einfach das gleiche mit 750GB, weil die Festplattenpreise etwas gesunken sind - daher im namen auch als letzte ziffer die 75 statt 50. Und win7 ist 64bit, falls das beim "alten" nicht auch schon so war.


----------

